# Boost gauge installed



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not bad, not bad...

You're tuned to take advantage of the 25 PSI range, right? Right?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

What gauge is this? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes I am tuned. It is the Glowshift 7 color. Like $40 on their website. Came in like 2 days from IL to CA. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently is just on Velcro on an angle bracket from Home Depot. I like the location so now I'll screw it down. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

